# Hurgadapat



## Travellingdee (Oct 29, 2011)

This is Ian. Do we know each other?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Travellingdee said:


> This is Ian. Do we know each other?[/QU
> 
> 
> Know each other from where?.....but see you are in Malta so don't suppose you are Dorne's husband by any chance


----------



## Travellingdee (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry forgot to update my profile. I live in Hurghada now.


----------

